# Limited Edition - Waxstock 2019 Dooka Osha Chunky Wash Pads



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

> We have a limited number of the Waxstock Edition Chunky OSHA pads and mitts available. All proceeds from the sales will go to Sebastian's Trust Children's Charity. A charity that help out the young ones who don't have the best start in life. In our opinion, a very worthwhile charity.
> 
> Please help us raise some money for them by popping over to dooka.co.uk/dooka-osha-chunky-wash-pad and help us help he little ones


----------

